# Citica vs Caenan... opinions please



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Looking to replace my Citica D that has served me well over the years, but is now pretty much worn out. I am looking at either a Citica E or the new Caenan. I'm retired and fish about 5 days a week in the salt, so I'm looking for durability.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Citica E would be my choice. The Caenan is not a bad reel in any way. You are used to the Citica and I think you would be happier with a new model.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the input Bantam, I'll order a Citica today!


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

Make sure to put drag grease on the drag washer and continue to maintain it. I did not keep up with it and had to replace them. I do like the carbontex drag washers.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I got a new citica about 4-5 months ago for throwing topwaters. Fantastic reel. Fill her up with 50# power pro and forget about it. Sails lures way out there. The knobs have a small break in period though......well mine and some others did. They will feel like they are locking up at first......but they will smoothen out within a fishing trip or two.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Get the citica e you will never look back. More features, lighted, cast farther, better quality. Put that power horse on a 6'6 to 7'6 rod and that lure will fly. Also 30lbs power pro.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

redattack said:


> Get the citica e you will never look back. More features, lighted, cast farther, better quality. Put that power horse on a 6'6 to 7'6 rod and that lure will fly. Also 30lbs power pro.


Yeah! What he said! lol I couldnt agree more with the consensus. IMO The citicas have been the best value on the market Hands Down over the years. you'll love the new ones...Dip


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've been happy with my Citica D's and look forward to trying the E series.


----------

